# preamplificador microfono - escucha bebe



## mikeltb (Ago 23, 2010)

Buenas,

hace poco con vuestra ayuda realicé un amplificador de cuatro etapas cuyo destino era el hilo musical de mi hogar.
Pues bien, ahora quiero añadirle en dos habitaciones ( que son donde duermen las niñas ) un microfono tipo miniatura escondido en las llaves de la luz.
Se que tengo que añadirle un preamplificador con un buen microfono pero desconozco cual me iria bien y que microfono miniatura me aconsejais.

He encontrado este que además de servirme para microfono puedo ajustar los tonos en la entrada del amplificador de cuatro etapas.

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24/materiales.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm&usg=__CE1SWPGReDEEZ60DVR1gTD27ZVo=&h=392&w=440&sz=23&hl=es&start=14&zoom=1&tbnid=qfQPOrK8lh2DbM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=127&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpreamplificador%2Bmicrofono%2Bcontrol%2Bde%2Btono%2Bcircuito%2Bimpreso%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DG%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1

Añado el esquema de una de las etapas del amplificador:







Gracias.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola que tal. la verdad que no entiendo bien bien el objeto
es para espiar? o es para hacer una especie de karaoke?
basicamente lo que necesitas es n microfono del tipo electret con un pre-amplificador comun que lo logras con un transistor de uso general. 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm
con esto logras amplificar la señal del microfono para poderla inyectar en un amplificador y logicamente que el sonido salga por los parlantes.

si queres algo mas profesional, podes agregarle a este mismo un compresor se sonido o control automatico de ganancia para que cuando se grite o hablen bajito se siga escuchando a un nivel cte.

algo asi es lo que eres? si es para espiar ... electret con el tr y chau.. 

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 26, 2010)

una cápsula electret, es lo más pequeño.
el problema es que tal vez el sonido quede demasiado atenuado dentro de la caja de la luz.
y si subes mucho el volumen cuando enciendas la luz oirás un buen "clack" por los altavoces jeje
mejor que pongas el micrófono fuera, cerca del bebé. igualmente tampoco le va a importar 
necesitarás un preamplificador, aunque tampoco requiere calidad "Hi-Fi" para oír a un bebé, creo que algo más sencillo nos irá al pelo.

echale un vistazo a este esquema, parece bueno y simple

http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2008/10/preamplificador-para-electrec-usando-op.html

saludos


----------



## mikeltb (Ago 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las aportaciones.
El fin de esta ampliacion al amplificador es vigilar al bebe y no espiar jejeje. Cuando las niñas tenga 20 años y quiera saber lo que hace con el novio sera ya otro tema 

El circuito que quiero meterle es el que he puesto en el primer mensaje de este post, le pondré el electrect que comentais pero no se si se lo puedo aplicar a este esquema ya que asi aprovecho y puedo ajustar la tonalidad del hilo musical. Ya me direis si puedo o no.

Gracias.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 30, 2010)

ahh nooo si no es para espiar .... no te ayudo nada!! ajjaja
si, tranquilamente podes meterle un electret al proyecto porpuesto por LW3DYL pero al electret mismo agregale el pre que te mostre de pablin, que esta compuesto por un 2n3904 si mal no recuerdo.

con eso lo que haces es darle un poco de amplicifacion a la micro-señal (lenguaje chacarero) que emite el electret

entocnes tenes asi:
pre para electret --> pre para microfono --> amplificador 

a mi aun no me queda claro a donde lo vas a conectar, si es para ponerlo en un equipo de audio seguramente ya cuenta con algun tipo de ecualizador o control de tono.
si no... si es solo un amplificador,... si dale derecho que esta bueno el proyecto

si queres proba con el pre de electret solo y el equipo para ver si no tenes que hacer tanto bardo.. 

leo el primer mensaje tuyo y no entiendo... lo vas a poner en la caja de luz? o es para diversion? o para vijilar a un bebe?

si es para lo primero, podes prescindir del de LW3DYL y si queres ponerte a experimentar con otras cosas, sonidos y hacer algo mas pro... mandale derecho,con los dos pre como te mostre y listo!

Comenta despues como te esta llendo.

Saludos!


----------



## mikeltb (Ago 31, 2010)

ok,

haré lo del pre electrect + pre microfono-tonalidad + amplificador.

ya os contaré.


----------



## mikeltb (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola,

este es el esquema del pre






me he dado cuenta de que no lleva volumen, lleva regulacion de tono de agudos, graves y medios.

Lo que no se es donde podria ponerle el volumen a este esquema .

Alguna ayudita ?

Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 7, 2010)

no se ve el esquema, pero los potes de volumen suelen estar conectados así:



el pote puede ser de unos 50K, doble, para los dos canales y preferentemente logarítmico, para lograr un aumento del volumen gradual.

cualquier duda, pregunta.

saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 8, 2010)

Los potes del divorcio te valen


----------

